# Ban dihydrogen monoxide!



## robert@fm (Mar 22, 2012)

Website: http://www.dhmo.org/.

DHMO (also known as hydrogen hydroxide or hydroxylic acid) is a highly dangerous chemical which is fatal if inhaled or if swallowed in large quantities.  It is also the main constituent of acid rain and is commonly found in cancerous tumours.  Despite this, it is used in nearly every industrial process there is, including food processing.  Ban it today!


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 22, 2012)

Oh yes, that stuff's deadly, we need to ban it now. Can you believe we actually carry it around with us and don't even realise. Where do I sign?


----------

